# Where did the Time Go?



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Well kiddiees...Halloween 2013 has come and gone, strange as that seems. It has now actually been a week since the big event. And that always makes me wonder, where did the time go?

The last time I looked it was a few weeks before Halloween and I was preparing props and costumes and scare techniques and all the other things home haunters do in anticipation of THE NIGHT. Actually, the whole month of October seems to last forever somehow, maybe because of it's slightly magical nature. So when the day of the big event arrives, it also seems to be a day that lasts slightly less than forever. And the night itself almost seems to be frozen into a whole sequence of individual moments, each a self contained story that lingers for a while.

But then...

Suddenly the night is over. You go to bed with a big-*** smile (especially if the haunt was awesome) but when you wake up, a whole week has gone by and you can't really account for where it went. Then, when you think back on THE NIGHT, it either seems like it happened a year ago or it has an unreal quality as if it were a dream that never actually happened at all. The thing that seems the hardest of all a week after the fact is trying to put yourself back into the moment, to realize and remember all those individual sequences. But it's hard because now they all seem dim like a voice fading away into darkness.

Funnier still is the fact that it will all start coming back in detail in a couple of weeks. It always does, just like an incredible vacation that seems somehow unreal on the day you go back to work and takes awhile to come back into focus.

But that week that passes so quickly after THE NIGHT without accounting for itself like a case of amnesia never fails to freak me out.


----------

